# Please STOP picking up minors!



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't have a bouncer outside my car checking IDs. To me, if you might be 18, you are 18. Now, where are we heading tonight?


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

lol are you seriously suggesting that we should check everybody's IDs before we start the trip?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Some kids in high school look like their college age. If they look obviously young or picking up at a high school, I reject, but when its dark and picking up randomly it can sometimes be difficult to tell if someone is underage unless they are really underage (13 or lower)


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Uber And Lyft should be screening the riders for their age and not the drivers. This is too much responsibility for $3 fare.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

unPat said:


> Uber And Lyft should be screening the riders for their age and not the drivers. This is too much responsibility for $3 fare.


How can they screen for a parent setting up an account and requesting a ride for their underage child? Too much responsibility? If something happens it's you that will be sitting in jail, not an Uber or Lyft executive. It is about protecting YOURSELF!

Asking "how old are you"and "do you have an ID?" is too much responsibility for you?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

It will become legal soon enough. 

I'm just trying to get ahead of it.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

you should focus the blame on who it belongs to. do you know what Uber did with your complaint? They laughed at you and forgot it ever happened. Until the time they start banning accounts for this, if you look 18, i really don't care


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> How can they screen for a parent setting up an account and requesting a ride for their underage child? Too much responsibility? If something happens it's you that will be sitting in jail, not an Uber or Lyft executive. It is about protecting YOURSELF!
> 
> Asking "how old are you"and "do you have an ID?" is too much responsibility for you?


Technology already exists to verify people's age online.but why uber/lyft choose not to implement it ? What are you willing to do next ? Have your passengers sign credit card authorization form for Uber ? Don't be so ridiculous.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

unPat said:


> Technology already exists to verify people's age online.but why uber/lyft choose not to implement it ? What are you willing to do next ? Have your passengers sign credit card authorization form for Uber ? Don't be so ridiculous.


Your reply is a ridiculous distraction from your desire to pocket $5.00 and risk who-knows-what potential consequences. The ONLY point of verification possible in this scenario is when the pax walks up to your car.



Cableguynoe said:


> It will become legal soon enough.
> 
> I'm just trying to get ahead of it.


I am hoping this is sarcasm. Even so, it isn't just about the legality. So many things can go wrong and so many accusations can be made.... is it really worth $5.00?



flyntflossy10 said:


> you should focus the blame on who it belongs to. do you know what Uber did with your complaint? They laughed at you and forgot it ever happened. Until the time they start banning accounts for this, if you look 18, i really don't care


Do you work for Uber? If not, how do you know what they did with my complaint?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> I am hoping this is sarcasm. Even so, it isn't just about the legality. So many things can go wrong and so many accusations can be made.... is it really worth $5.00?


14 year old girl going home from school or 20 year old drunk college hottie going home after being hit on by every single guy at the club...

Where do you see more danger of false accusations?

But to answer your question, no it is not worth $5. No ride is.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> Your LOL won't be so funny when you are behind bars. When in doubt, ask "how old are you?" If still in doubt, ask for an ID. If they are 18 they will have an ID. If making $5.00 on a ride is more important to you than taking a few seconds to verify and protect yourself, knock yourself out.
> 
> In today's litigious society, I prefer to ask their age if I am in doubt. I always ask their age after my video camera is rolling, so they can't come back later and say I never asked their age.


Definitely understandable but I'm confident in the fact that the TOS states you must be over 18 to have an account and my dash cam to prove any accusation of misconduct as false.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Definitely understandable but I'm confident in the fact that the TOS states you must be over 18 to have an account and my dash cam to prove any accusation of misconduct as false.


How was Vegas?


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't have to work for Uber to know that they don't give two ***** about what you think.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> I don't have to work for Uber to know that they don't give two ***** about what you think.


So what you're saying is that your assumption is based on..... nothing.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Tell me something. Your pax violated TOS. Do you think Uber will hold them at the same level of accountability as they would with a driver?


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> Tell me something. Your pax violated TOS. Do you think Uber will hold them at the same level of accountability as they would with a driver?


I am a not concerned with my accountability to Uber. I am concerned with the potential for criminal accusations or civil suits and their ramifications. You should be too.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> How was Vegas?


Exhausting! 3 hours of sleep each day between SEMA and entertaining customers but it was a fun journey that produced some great sales!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

In Vegas 3 hours is a good nights sleep


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

So I agree that if you get a ping and it's a High School or below, it's not a great idea to pick them up. Some High School kids are 18, and few of them have ID's like a valid state ID. There are ways to make a quick judgement call when it comes to schools. School starts at 8 AM- and runs to about 2:30 3:00 PM? So if you get those early morning pings around 7:00- 7:30 AM from a house to a school it's probably a minor, but you won't know until you pull up and see them, because it could be a teacher, or staff member going to work. Same goes for afternoon pick up, it could be a minor, or it could be a staff member, but its 90% likely its a minor.

It's your ass when you do what you want vs what you're supposed to do. Remember the same angry parents chewing you out telling you that they do this all the time, and whatever else, are the same people that will turn on you in a heartbeat if you get T-boned with their kid in your car. If you'v never been to court, you don't know that the Law is the Law, and a judge doesn't want to hear about your problems, they just want to know why you did what you did. In litigation things can go differently, but chances are that Uber, or Lyft will not be employing you again after everything is settled. So a good no coveres your ass, and when Uber or Lyft asks you why your acceptance rating is so low,, you can just tell them that they told you not to pick up minors so you were just doing what you were told to do.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

El Janitor said:


> So I agree that if you get a ping and it's a High School or below, it's not a great idea to pick them up. Some High School kids are 18, and few of them have ID's like a valid state ID. There are ways to make a quick judgement call when it comes to schools. School starts at 8 AM- and runs to about 2:30 3:00 PM? So if you get those early morning pings around 7:00- 7:30 AM from a house to a school it's probably a minor, but you won't know until you pull up and see them, because it could be a teacher, or staff member going to work. Same goes for afternoon pick up, it could be a minor, or it could be a staff member, but its 90% likely its a minor.
> 
> It's your ass when you do what you want vs what you're supposed to do. Remember the same angry parents chewing you out telling you that they do this all the time, and whatever else, are the same people that will turn on you in a heartbeat if you get T-boned with their kid in your car. If you'v never been to court, you don't know that the Law is the Law, and a judge doesn't want to hear about your problems, they just want to know why you did what you did. In litigation things can go differently, but chances are that Uber, or Lyft will not be employing you again after everything is settled. So a good no coveres your ass, and when Uber or Lyft asks you why your acceptance rating is so low,, you can just tell them that they told you not to pick up minors so you were just doing what you were told to do.


Well stated. I would just add that it doesn't have to affect your acceptance rate. Wait out the five minutes, call it a no show and drive away with your five bucks. The way I see it, I am waiting for a passenger that adheres to the terms of service and in some states, the law. The are technically a no show.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> lol are you seriously suggesting that we should check everybody's IDs before we start the trip?


I don't have to check ID's, I just ask them and when picking up from a school it's pretty hard to say you're 18. I'm a father with to grown sons, I can smell a lie a mile away.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Okay good it sounds like you no-showed them. That's what I did on only attempted minor because they didn't cancel even though I said not happening. Not sure why the person didn't cancel but I waited out my 5 min.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

I haven’t been paid ever for canceling due to unaccompanied minor. I trip was 18 mins to pick up.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

twnFM said:


> I haven't been paid ever for canceling due to unaccompanied minor. I trip was 18 mins to pick up.


First of all why did you drive 18 minutes to a pickup? Second, DO NOT cancel. Wait the five minutes and make it a no show or tell the pax to cancel (if you have five minutes invested in the drive and wait)


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

I don't see what the issue is, most of the time. I wasn't even aware this was a rule, I just assumed their parents signed them up. I've had pings from high schools at least a dozen times. Mostly kids who's parents couldn't pick them up. Makes sense to me. 

Every driver should have a dash cam, inside and out. I even have a dash cam facing out the back window, just in case I get rear ended.

Minor or adult, any passenger could accuse you of anything. Video evidence would support your story and give you fuel to counter-sue.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Jsaxophone said:


> I don't see what the issue is, most of the time. I wasn't even aware this was a rule, I just assumed their parents signed them up. I've had pings from high schools at least a dozen times. Mostly kids who's parents couldn't pick them up. Makes sense to me.
> 
> Every driver should have a dash cam, inside and out. I even have a dash cam facing out the back window, just in case I get rear ended.
> 
> Minor or adult, any passenger could accuse you of anything. Video evidence would support your story and give you fuel to counter-sue.


https://www.uber.com/legal/terms/us/ It's all in that paperwork you signed when you became an Uber driver. They didn't tell me either, I had to read it on my own.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Jsaxophone said:


> I don't see what the issue is, most of the time. I wasn't even aware this was a rule, I just assumed their parents signed them up. I've had pings from high schools at least a dozen times. Mostly kids who's parents couldn't pick them up. Makes sense to me.
> 
> Every driver should have a dash cam, inside and out. I even have a dash cam facing out the back window, just in case I get rear ended.
> 
> Minor or adult, any passenger could accuse you of anything. Video evidence would support your story and give you fuel to counter-sue.


The judge or jury won't care what you told yourself to justify it in your own mind. Good luck with your strategy.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Uber/Lyft sends me the ride, why is it my responsibility to determine age? Then if I ask, some jackass will complain I am discriminating against them. The person booking the ride should know the policy, but seems Lyft/Uber doesn't. And when you ask if they are 18, and they say yes, what then? If I ask for ID they will be on the phone to Lyft crying about how mean I was.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Kembolicous said:


> Uber/Lyft sends me the ride, why is it my responsibility to determine age? Then if I ask, some jackass will complain I am discriminating against them. The person booking the ride should know the policy, but seems Lyft/Uber doesn't. And when you ask if they are 18, and they say yes, what then? If I ask for ID they will be on the phone to Lyft crying about how mean I was.


Tell it to the judge and jury. No crying towels in the courtroom.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> I don't have a bouncer outside my car checking IDs. To me, if you might be 18, you are 18. Now, where are we heading tonight?


Good point. How does Uber/Lyft expect us to reasonably enforce their policy re: minors? I'm sure I have unknowingly transported many riders who were under 18 but may have been 16-17 yrs old. Seriously do I need a liqour store sign stating "those appearing under age 30 will be asked for I.D." So how about Uber/Lyft? Clearly out best judgement can still land us in legal hot water!



Kembolicous said:


> Uber/Lyft sends me the ride, why is it my responsibility to determine age? Then if I ask, some jackass will complain I am discriminating against them. The person booking the ride should know the policy, but seems Lyft/Uber doesn't. And when you ask if they are 18, and they say yes, what then? If I ask for ID they will be on the phone to Lyft crying about how mean I was.


And don't forget the big 1 star rating along with a professionalism complaint!


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

I think we can all agree that escorting children should never be done. But when you get someone who looks the part of an adult, I just don't see the problem in that. I have a dash cam, if there's doubt I'll ask how old they are. Beyond that, I'll leave the carding to the people who work at Walmart.


----------



## RNUber3 (Mar 17, 2017)

Well, we get randomly verrified through a picture. Can't they do that when we pick up? Can't start trip with out a random verification of rider. Not all the time but sometimes. Would catch minors and fraud.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Even the Police can not force a civilian to provide I.D., if they have not broken any law - Service Provider can deny service if there is a law stating a specific age for said service...just the same, I would advise to proceed with caution before demanding a passenger show I.D. - If in doubt of age, do not Start Trip and report to Uber.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> The judge or jury won't care what you told yourself to justify it in your own mind. Good luck with your strategy.


Hmmm I didn't know someone was on trial.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Even the Police can not force a civilian to provide I.D., if they have not broken any law - Service Provider can deny service if there is a law stating a specific age for said service...just the same, I would advise to proceed with caution before demanding a passenger show I.D. - If in doubt of age, do not Start Trip and report to Uber.


Actually yes, the police CAN force a civilian to provide identification. It's called reasonable suspicion. But that has nothing to do with this issue. As independent contractors, we are contracting with Uber or Lyft to provide a service. We also agreed to the terms of providing that service. Part of those terms is not transporting minors who are not accompanied by an adult.

Why would you proceed with caution? Who said anything about DEMANDING an ID?

When in doubt, I ASK their age and that conversation is recorded by my camera. If their answer seems sketchy, I may ASK if the have an ID. If they refuse to provide it, I can choose not to pick them up and report them to Uber or Lyft.

Think about it. It is your car, your service, your risk of being falsely accused or worse. And in some states it is illegal to transport minors. There are reasons it is illegal.



ChortlingCrison said:


> Hmmm I didn't know someone was on trial.


They very well could be if something goes wrong. Are you willing to take that risk by knowingly violating the terms of service?


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> First of all, it is illegal in some states. Secondly, it is a violation of both Uber and Lyft terms of service. Third, from a risk vs reward standpoint it makes no sense. Your potential reward is $5 - $10 for the ride. Your risk is anything up to and including deactivation, thousands of dollars in legal fees, fines and imprisonment.
> 
> I am tired of hearing that other drivers pick them up all the time. I just had one Uber ping where I was met by a 13 year old boy. I explains that he needed to be accompanied by an adult. Two minutes later I get a Lyft ping from the same name and address. I accepted and called the pax number. Talked to an adult woman and explained the rules to her. Reported to both uber and Lyft.


Who cares, money is money. I don't even look at pax, i just go by sound of doors slamming. I am weak of seeing. As for legal fees, I think that's going bit too far. (who would want to sue an uber driver.... don't know about you but most,including me, are broke anyways)


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> Actually yes, the police CAN force a civilian to provide identification. ...
> 
> Why would you proceed with caution? *Who said anything about DEMANDING an ID?*
> 
> ...


You just did...and...I will stick with the constitution when it comes to the I.D. issue, but thanks for your uninformed opinion.

https://www.flexyourrights.org/faqs/when-can-police-ask-for-id/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stop_and_identify_statutes

*"Stop and identify" statutes* are statutory laws in the United States that authorize police[1] to legally obtain the identification of someone whom they reasonably suspect of having committed a crime. If there is no reasonable suspicion that a crime has been committed, is being committed, or is about to be committed, an individual is *not* required to provide identification, even in "Stop and ID" states....


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> I don't even look at pax


i don't either. if i was asked to pick out my last pax mixed with random people, i wouldn't be able to do it. i never look back to them. which is why i have one story on driving kids to a destination.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

flyntflossy10 said:


> i don't either. if i was asked to pick out my last pax mixed with random people, i wouldn't be able to do it. i never look back to them. which is why i have one story on driving kids to a destination.


OP will tell you to STOP! Next thing we know...it will be STOP picking up this political persuasion, race or belief...


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

I have taken a couple of trips with riders I suspected were under 18 but I did not feel comfortable asking for an ID. I reported to Uber via "issue with rider" and each time got back a response thanking me for reporting and being told that I could be deactivated for taking a minor but would not be deactivated if I reported the issue and Uber would contact the account holder. It looks like Uber is handling this.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Some kids in high school look like their college age. If they look obviously young or picking up at a high school, I reject, but when its dark and picking up randomly it can sometimes be difficult to tell if someone is underage unless they are really underage (13 or lower)


There are a good number of HS seniors that are 18

I ask the persons name if they give the correct name than I assume that they are the account holder and meet all requirements for the ride and just give the ride without any fuse. I don't live in CA so there is no actual law forbidding it only the company TOS violation and that is the passengers violation.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> You just did...and...I will stick with the constitution when it comes to the I.D. issue, but thanks for your uninformed opinion.
> 
> https://www.flexyourrights.org/faqs/when-can-police-ask-for-id/
> 
> ...





UberLaLa said:


> You just did...and...I will stick with the constitution when it comes to the I.D. issue, but thanks for your uninformed opinion.
> 
> https://www.flexyourrights.org/faqs/when-can-police-ask-for-id/
> 
> ...





UberLaLa said:


> You just did...and...I will stick with the constitution when it comes to the I.D. issue, but thanks for your uninformed opinion.
> 
> https://www.flexyourrights.org/faqs/when-can-police-ask-for-id/
> 
> ...


You should stop and think about what you post. Maybe even read it first. Your Wikipedia reference 100% confirms what I said about reasonable suspicion. Looks like I am the informed one. I will continue deferring to the Supreme Court's interpretation of constitutional issues, rather than your opinion based on an obscure website. Here's some useful information for you: anyone can publish anything on the Internet, tha doesn't make it true.

Back to the issue at hand. Why don't you contact Uber and/or Lyft and inform them that you disagree with their policy on transporting unaccompanied minors. Tell them you will continue to knowingly transport unaccompanied minors, regardless of their policies. Then, let me know how it works out for you.



brianboru said:


> I have taken a couple of trips with riders I suspected were under 18 but I did not feel comfortable asking for an ID. I reported to Uber via "issue with rider" and each time got back a response thanking me for reporting and being told that I could be deactivated for taking a minor but would not be deactivated if I reported the issue and Uber would contact the account holder. It looks like Uber is handling this.


Uber may be "handling this" but that will not absolve you of legal responsibility if something goes wrong. Uber's attorneys will cite their policy (which you agreed to) and hang you out to dry legally.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> You should stop and think about what you post. Maybe even read it first. Your Wikipedia reference 100% confirms what I said about reasonable suspicion. Looks like I am the informed one. I will continue deferring to the Supreme Court's interpretation of constitutional issues, rather than your opinion based on an obscure website. Here's some useful information for you: anyone can publish anything on the Internet, tha doesn't make it true.
> 
> Back to the issue at hand. Why don't you contact Uber and/or Lyft and inform them that you disagree with their policy on transporting unaccompanied minors. Tell them you will continue to knowingly transport unaccompanied minors, regardless of their policies. Then, let me know how it works out for you.


I agree with both Uber & Lyft's position on not transporting minors. I do not agree with Users on this Forum yelling at other Users, and telling them what to do.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> I agree with both Uber & Lyft's position on not transporting minors. I do not agree with Users on this Forum yelling at other Users, and telling them what to do.


And I don't agree with other drivers putting me in a difficult position and wasting my time because a pax says "other drives pick up my kid." It is irresponsible and costs me money driving to pick up pax that do not adhere to the terms of service.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> And I don't agree with other drivers putting me in a difficult position and wasting my time because a pax says "other drives pick up my kid." It is irresponsible and costs me money driving to pick up pax that do not adhere to the terms of service.


Fine, go talk with those drivers. You have been here all of a _couple of minutes_ and assume we are picking up minors. You're preaching to the Choir.

ADD: I have seen this topic addressed a number of times, with much more tact than you have used. Typically, it is a question, rather than a command.

https://uberpeople.net/search/52180652/?q=minors&o=relevance&c[node]=45

Maybe do a search next time...topic has been covered, over and over.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Fine, go talk with those drivers. You have been here all of a _couple of minutes_ and assume we are picking up minors. You're preaching to the Choir.
> 
> ADD: I have seen this topic addressed a number of times, with much more tact than you have used. Typically, it is a question, rather than a command.


If you perceived it as a command, that says more about you than it does about my post. The word "stop" was typed wit( all caps for emphasis. More importantly, it was preceded by the word "please" which generally indicates a request, rather than a command. Not sure what you reference to a couple of minutes means but somehow it must contribute to your self-absorbed perception of your own credibility. Look through the comments and you will see there are drivers who pick up unaccompanied minors and will continue to do so.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> If you perceived it as a command, that says more about you than it does about my post. The word "stop" was typed wit( all caps for emphasis. More importantly, it was preceded by the word "please" which generally indicates a request, rather than a command. Not sure what you reference to a couple of minutes means but somehow it must contribute to your self-absorbed perception of your own credibility. Look through the comments and you will see there are drivers who pick up unaccompanied minors and will continue to do so.


https://uberpeople.net/search/52180652/?q=minors&o=relevance&c[node]=45

Maybe do a search next time...topic has been covered, over and over.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> https://uberpeople.net/search/52180652/?q=minors&o=relevance&c[node]=45
> 
> Maybe do a search next time...topic has been covered, over and over.


Maybe a new approach was necessary. Topic has been generating comments and engagement.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> Maybe a new approach was necessary. Topic has been generating comments and engagement.


I'll give you that...good luck.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

you have a really hard time with comprehension. i can promise you've transported a minor in the past as well.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> you have a really hard time with comprehension. i can promise you've transported a minor in the past as well.


You know nothing about my level of comprehension and you are making uneducated assumptions.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

no I've read three pages of your replies. you clearly do not understand anything any of us has said to you


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> no I've read three pages of your replies. you clearly do not understand anything any of us has said to you


Actually, I understand it better than you do. I understand that many drivers pick up unaccompanied minors, knowingly violating their terms of services and in some cases, the law. I understand that many drivers will twist themselves in knots trying to find reasons tha justifies their behavior. I understand that when I point out tha behavior, I am ostracized because those drivers believe that the best defense is a good offense. I understand that some of those drivers use tactics of distraction to deflect away from their arguments, which have no merit.

So tell me what, in your opinion, I do not understand.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> knowingly


nobody said knowingly. We laid out the fact that by looks, one cannot determine age. We've also laid out the fact that all we can do it ask for age verification. So lets talk deflection, you and I, and everybody else, have driven someone underage because they looked older. Or are you telling me your judgement call is accurate every time.

And if you seriously cannot handle telling someone NOOOOOOOOOOO, when they request a ride for a minor, Id love to watch you in action in an actual crisis.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

dmoney155 said:


> Who cares, money is money. I don't even look at pax, i just go by sound of doors slamming. I am weak of seeing. As for legal fees, I think that's going bit too far. (who would want to sue an uber driver.... don't know about you but most,including me, are broke anyways)


This (former) lyft driver thought the same as you until...He got sued for transporting a 13 year old girl to her boyfriend's house at 5am. She had a fatal accident not too long after the driver dropped her off.

https://www.google.com/amp/www.mypa...h-called-lyft/aJHSOgN4miBhTMynEjf3YI/amp.html

After a long legal battle, the driver will not face charges (traffic only), but who has time for that headache?

https://www.google.com/amp/nypost.c...ds-charges-in-girls-death-after-accident/amp/

So, fuqit miss out on $5, $10, $20..., this shit ain't worth it.

***Edited: Driver ( the boyfriend) will not face charges, but not sure what happened to the lyft driver**


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> nobody said knowingly. We laid out the fact that by looks, one cannot determine age. We've also laid out the fact that all we can do it ask for age verification. So lets talk deflection, you and I, and everybody else, have driven someone underage because they looked older. Or are you telling me your judgement call is accurate every time.
> 
> And if you seriously cannot handle telling someone NOOOOOOOOOOO, when they request a ride for a minor, Id love to watch you in action in an actual crisis.


They didn't need to use the word "knowingly" because their words explained their behavior. It isn't about me telling someone "no" which I do when a potential pax is a minor, it is about other drivers' actions uneccessarily putting me in that position, which costs me time and money. It is selfish and short sighted on their part.

Your vulgar insult is both inaccurate and uncalled for.



Johnydoo said:


> This (former) lyft driver thought the same as you until...He got sued for transporting a 15 year old girl to her boyfriend's house at 5am. She had a fatal accident not too long after the driver dropped her off.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/nypost.c...ds-charges-in-girls-death-after-accident/amp/
> 
> ...


A perfect example to illustrate the point I have been trying to make. Thank you!


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Have you unknowingly transported a minor. Ball park. Yes or No


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> Have you unknowingly transported a minor. Ball park. Yes or No


The very definition of the word "unknowingly" would prohibit me from knowing the answer to that question. Think about it. Take your time.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ok. Do YOU think someone has lied to you about their age for a ride?


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Ugh...


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> This (former) lyft driver thought the same as you until...He got sued for transporting a 13 year old girl to her boyfriend's house at 5am. She had a fatal accident not too long after the driver dropped her off.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.mypa...h-called-lyft/aJHSOgN4miBhTMynEjf3YI/amp.html
> 
> ...


Even if a driver does not face criminal prosecution, they can still be found civilly liable. The burden of proof is much lighter in civil suits than it is in criminal trials. If you don't believe me, just ask O.J.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> Uber may be "handling this" but that will not absolve you of legal responsibility if something goes wrong. Uber's attorneys will cite their policy (which you agreed to) and hang you out to dry legally.


I think you are seriously paranoid. Uber has praised me for the way I handled this circumstance in the past. How in the world would they be able to hang me out to dry?


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> If a Walmart employee can figure out how to check an ID, certainly you can? But hey, your risk to take willingly.


A driver cannot ask for an ID per Uber. I asked a few months ago and was told that I cannot as the ID has personal info. I am not sure how we are expected to figure out many of the riders as I work in a collage town.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

You can get sued for absolutely anything and everything, if you were to go thru life trying to avoid the potential of being sued you would never interact with anyone or do anything. I personally am not worried about it at all, have never seen anything about it being against the law here. To be perfectly honest the trips that I drove that I thought might have had someone under 18 were the ones where they were the most respectful and polite. Don't get me wrong I am not going to knowingly give someone under 18 a ride but I certainly will not be going out of my way interrogating anyone attempting to avoid such either.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

brianboru said:


> I think you are seriously paranoid. Uber has praised me for the way I handled this circumstance in the past. How in the world would they be able to hang me out to dry?


I was referring to the hypothetical situation of someone picking up an unaccompanied minor and something bad happening. If uber were sued, they would pass the buck to the driver because the driver violated their agreement.

All of this bickering and excuse making could be avoided if everyone would just stop picking up unaccompanied minors.



Uberfunitis said:


> You can get sued for absolutely anything and everything, if you were to go thru life trying to avoid the potential of being sued you would never interact with anyone or do anything. I personally am not worried about it at all, have never seen anything about it being against the law here. To be perfectly honest the trips that I drove that I thought might have had someone under 18 were the ones where they were the most respectful and polite. Don't get me wrong I am not going to knowingly give someone under 18 a ride but I certainly will not be going out of my way interrogating anyone attempting to avoid such either.


Equating a simple request for proof of age with interrogating is a ridiculous straw man defense.



UBERPROcolorado said:


> A driver cannot ask for an ID per Uber. I asked a few months ago and was told that I cannot as the ID has personal info. I am not sure how we are expected to figure out many of the riders as I work in a collage town.


Is that written uber policy? I doubt it because I have the right to know who is getting into my vehicle if I suspect they may be obtaining the ride illegally or under false pretenses.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> Equating a simple request for proof of age with interrogating is a ridiculous straw man defense.


I see no upside to doing such interrogation or whatever you wish to call it, especially when it breaks no law either way.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I see no upside to doing such interrogation or whatever you wish to call it, especially when it breaks no law either way.


Personally, I see avoiding potential lawsuits as an upside.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> Personally, I see avoiding potential lawsuits as an upside.


People can sue for anything and everything and do. If you wanted to avoid potential lawsuits you would never drive anyone for compensation regardless of who they are.


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> Even if a driver does not face criminal prosecution, they can still be found civilly liable. The burden of proof is much lighter in civil suits than it is in criminal trials. If you don't believe me, just ask O.J.


I believe you!


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> A driver cannot ask for an ID per Uber. I asked a few months ago and was told that I cannot as the ID has personal info. I am not sure how we are expected to figure out many of the riders as I work in a collage town.


Uber does say to ask for ID if you think it's a minor.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> First of all, it is illegal in some states. Secondly, it is a violation of both Uber and Lyft terms of service. Third, from a risk vs reward standpoint it makes no sense. Your potential reward is $5 - $10 for the ride. Your risk is anything up to and including deactivation, thousands of dollars in legal fees, fines and imprisonment.
> 
> I am tired of hearing that other drivers pick them up all the time. I just had one Uber ping where I was met by a 13 year old boy. I explains that he needed to be accompanied by an adult. Two minutes later I get a Lyft ping from the same name and address. I accepted and called the pax number. Talked to an adult woman and explained the rules to her. Reported to both uber and Lyft.


Please be quiet. You're not helping drivers with your half baked advice.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Karen carpenter said:


> Uber does say to ask for ID if you think it's a minor.


This is a perfect example of the disconnect between corporate and driver support. Thank you for the information.

Drive safe


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Grand Master B said:


> Please be quiet. You're not helping drivers with your half baked advice.


Please elaborate on what exactly is "half baked advice." Everything I have said is in line with Uber/Lyft policy and state laws.










UBERPROcolorado said:


> A driver cannot ask for an ID per Uber. I asked a few months ago and was told that I cannot as the ID has personal info. I am not sure how we are expected to figure out many of the riders as I work in a collage town.


You should check your facts before offering conjecture.










Karen carpenter said:


> Uber does say to ask for ID if you think it's a minor.


You are correct. Here is a screen shot of their website. Another excuse shot down.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

"This post is BS...."


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> "This post is BS...."
> 
> View attachment 176212


Thank you for your thoughtful, comprehensive contribution and evidence to support your position.

Not sure why you felt it necessary to share the photo of a child rapist.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful, comprehensive contribution and evidence to support your position.
> 
> Not sure why you felt it necessary to share the photo of a child rapist.


I never offered my position. You do understand how quotation marks are used, right? The quotation marks & pic in conjunction with the title of this thread should be quite clear.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

If I can mix it up a bit, suppose you accept a ping for Uber Eats, pick up a hamburger, upon clicking navigation to delivery location, you learn that you are going to Beverly Hills High School. Eater demands delivery inside school as he/she is not permitted to leave school property. You are not permitted to enter school property without school security authorization, Uber does not permit underage account holders. Whew, been there.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Doowop said:


> If I can mix it up a bit, suppose you accept a ping for Uber Eats, pick up a hamburger, upon clicking navigation to delivery location, you learn that you are going to Beverly Hills High School. Eater demands delivery inside school as he/she is not permitted to leave school property. You are not permitted to enter school property without school security authorization, Uber does not permit underage account holders. Whew, been there.


It is not uncommon for a HS senior to be 18


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is not uncommon for a HS senior to be 18


And so what would you do in this situation?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Doowop said:


> And so what would you do in this situation?


Deliver the food to the school office and notify the customer that his or her food can be picked up at the office.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Deliver the food to the school office and notify the customer that his or her food can be picked up at the office.


Yeah, tried that, would not accept. Imagine lunchtime with many snowflakes lunches being dumped in school office.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I have never done UberEats but at that point I would assume that there is some way to handle undeliverable items.......


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

It's a simple process. This ride was scheduled by Holly. A young man came out and appeared to be under the age of 18. I rolled down my window, verified the ride account name and asked his age. He said 17. I told him it is a violation of Uber policy to take him without being accompanied by an adult. I waited the remaining 3 minutes and marked it a no show. A quick message to Uber and here was the reply.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

El Janitor said:


> So I agree that if you get a ping and it's a High School or below, it's not a great idea to pick them up. Some High School kids are 18, and few of them have ID's like a valid state ID. There are ways to make a quick judgement call when it comes to schools. School starts at 8 AM- and runs to about 2:30 3:00 PM? So if you get those early morning pings around 7:00- 7:30 AM from a house to a school it's probably a minor, but you won't know until you pull up and see them, because it could be a teacher, or staff member going to work. Same goes for afternoon pick up, it could be a minor, or it could be a staff member, but its 90% likely its a minor.
> 
> It's your ass when you do what you want vs what you're supposed to do. Remember the same angry parents chewing you out telling you that they do this all the time, and whatever else, are the same people that will turn on you in a heartbeat if you get T-boned with their kid in your car. If you'v never been to court, you don't know that the Law is the Law, and a judge doesn't want to hear about your problems, they just want to know why you did what you did. In litigation things can go differently, but chances are that Uber, or Lyft will not be employing you again after everything is settled. So a good no coveres your ass, and when Uber or Lyft asks you why your acceptance rating is so low,, you can just tell them that they told you not to pick up minors so you were just doing what you were told to do.


I've got a pretty good recall of the high school addresses and cancel as soon as I see the address. But I will cancel as soon as I find out the address is any secondary school or below. Just how I roll. Having said that, before I quit taking minors, the high school students were some of the best behaved of all my riders. The worst are the TCU girls. What entitled princesses (except the nurses and allied health girls who are pretty cool). Never had much of a problem with the college guys, but I was in the army for 30 years so I am used to dealing with that group.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Side Hustle said:


> I've got a pretty good recall of the high school addresses and cancel as soon as I see the address. But I will cancel as soon as I find out the address is any secondary school or below. Just how I roll. Having said that, before I quit taking minors, the high school students were some of the best behaved of all my riders. The worst are the TCU girls. What entitled princesses (except the nurses and allied health girls who are pretty cool). Never had much of a problem with the college guys, but I was in the army for 30 years so I am used to dealing with that group.


If it is a school I can get in and out of easily and I am only a couple minutes away, I may accept just to collect the no show fee while I wait for a ping from the other app.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> It will become legal soon enough.
> 
> I'm just trying to get ahead of it.


Why do you think that?



Side Hustle said:


> I was in the army for 30 years so I am used to dealing with that group.


Thank You for your service.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> How can they screen for a parent setting up an account and requesting a ride for their underage child? Too much responsibility? If something happens it's you that will be sitting in jail, not an Uber or Lyft executive. It is about protecting YOURSELF!
> 
> Asking "how old are you"and "do you have an ID?" is too much responsibility for you?


They can't screen persay, but they can definitely ask more then they currently do when someone wants to sign up for a new rider account.

Maybe make a little note that says riders must be 18 or older unless accompanied by an adult.

Make them check off a box...while it's not 100% foolproof, it does let people know when they check off that they're at least 18 years of age, that Uber isn't for minors (unaccompanied).


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Why do you think that?
> 
> Thank You for your service.


Thank you for saying Thanks!



Uberfunitis said:


> I have never done UberEats but at that point I would assume that there is some way to handle undeliverable items.......


It's called Uber.....eats



Side Hustle said:


> Thank you for saying Thanks!
> 
> It's called Uber.....eats


Actually it's a PIA, but just take it back to restaurant, leave it there, call support and let them know it was returned to restaurant for "no show" customer. At that point the restaurant , the customer, and support can work it out, and you are covered.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> They can't screen persay, but they can definitely ask more then they currently do when someone wants to sign up for a new rider account.
> 
> Maybe make a little note that says riders must be 18 or older unless accompanied by an adult.
> 
> Make them check off a box...while it's not 100% foolproof, it does let people know when they check off that they're at least 18 years of age, that Uber isn't for minors (unaccompanied).


It's in the terms and conditions, which are agreed to by the account holder.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> View attachment 180652
> 
> 
> It's in the terms and conditions, which are agreed to by the account holder.


But it's the physical motion of checking off a box that new riders will remember. Would you blindly check off a box on something you're signing without reading what that check off was for? I understand it's redundant with Uber's sign-up when clicking the Sign-Up button, but it at least increases awareness.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> View attachment 180652
> 
> 
> It's in the terms and conditions, which are agreed to by the account holder.


Let's be honest, how many of us reads the terms and condition line by line?


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Let's be honest, how many of us reads the terms and condition line by line?


By the same token, how many of us would entrust our minor child with a complete stranger, regardless of the terms?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> By the same token, how many of us would entrust our minor child with a complete stranger, regardless of the terms?


Apparently enough to warrant threads like these but I'll bet that's way more then any # of people whose read the t&c.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Apparently enough to warrant threads like these but I'll bet that's way more then any # of people whose read the t&c.


At this point, it appears all we can do is pick them off one at a time with $5.00 cancellation fees and hope it creates enough backlash that Uber/Lyft comes up with a way to prevent it.


----------



## Tonedef (Sep 28, 2017)

No minors.
I had the worst experience when I refused to take her 20 year old to school.
Swearing.
And he had learning difficulties

Maybe autistic.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Especially those pesky coal miners!


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Throw the baby on the floor. Just give me my fare!


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

flyntflossy10 said:


> I don't have a bouncer outside my car checking IDs. To me, if you might be 18, you are 18. Now, where are we heading tonight?


Yeah you're real Cosmopolitan but then when you get involved in an accident and your insurance doesn't cover the minor that you didn't ask for an ID in your car and you get sued the next thing you know you'll be on here crying, that's when we'll send you an official Donald Trump crying towel, bottom line ignorance is not the correct answer.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Uber should add another reason for driver cancelation. Under age passenger. And if the ride is canceled for that reason, in addition to a cancelation fee, mileage to the pick up spot should be paid. And if on a quest, the trip should count toward it.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Uber should add another reason for driver cancelation. Under age passenger. And if the ride is canceled for that reason, in addition to a cancelation fee, mileage to the pick up spot should be paid. And if on a quest, the trip should count toward it.


I totally agree. Uber are you listening??!!


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> First of all, it is illegal in some states. Secondly, it is a violation of both Uber and Lyft terms of service. Third, from a risk vs reward standpoint it makes no sense. Your potential reward is $5 - $10 for the ride. Your risk is anything up to and including deactivation, thousands of dollars in legal fees, fines and imprisonment.
> 
> I am tired of hearing that other drivers pick them up all the time. I just had one Uber ping where I was met by a 13 year old boy. I explains that he needed to be accompanied by an adult. Two minutes later I get a Lyft ping from the same name and address. I accepted and called the pax number. Talked to an adult woman and explained the rules to her. Reported to both uber and Lyft.


How do you know who is a minor?



goneubering said:


> I totally agree. Uber are you listening??!!


of course not.



flyntflossy10 said:


> lol are you seriously suggesting that we should check everybody's IDs before we start the trip?


yes thats ridiculous! What are we paying uber/lyft 25% of every ride for?


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> How do you know who is a minor?


Common sense observation and requesting identification. I have found that if you ask how old they are, the pax replies honestly because it catches them off guard and they can't formulate a lie that quickly.



Nonya busy said:


> What are we paying uber/lyft 25% of every ride for?


Uber/Lyft is not at the pickup location to visually observe who is entering the vehicle. Maybe you should stop making excuses for avoiding personal responsibility for who enters your vehicle..


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Doowop said:


> If I can mix it up a bit, suppose you accept a ping for Uber Eats, pick up a hamburger, upon clicking navigation to delivery location, you learn that you are going to Beverly Hills High School. Eater demands delivery inside school as he/she is not permitted to leave school property. You are not permitted to enter school property without school security authorization, Uber does not permit underage account holders. Whew, been there.


Three experiences at two different schools. One middle and two hs . The middle school I dropped off in the office since it was accessible at the street, and texted the student after telling front desk who it was for. at the two hs, they had a security check point before going onto campus, so I texted the customers and they met me at security. Easy.

My take on it, since they're not getting a ride in my car, nor would they, delivery to unaccompanied minors is fine.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

If unsure, ask for the year they were botn. If they seem to do the math in their head, they are probably underage.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> Common sense observation and requesting identification. I have found that if you ask how old they are, the pax replies honestly because it catches them off guard and they can't formulate a lie that quickly.
> 
> Uber/Lyft is not at the pickup location to visually observe who is entering the vehicle. Maybe you should stop making excuses for avoiding personal responsibility for who enters your vehicle..


You found that when you ask, people are honest huh? Yes the ones who are honest. Of course the minors who lie get a free pass.

Btw, since you're defending uber/lyft saying they can't confirm the rider, how can they deactivate accounts or let potentially fake people leave reviews? Clearly when they receive a complaint they're not even confident the person making the complaint is who they say they are.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> You found that when you ask, people are honest huh? Yes the ones who are honest. Of course the minors who lie get a free pass.
> 
> Btw, since you're defending uber/lyft saying they can't confirm the rider, how can they deactivate accounts or let potentially fake people leave reviews? Clearly when they receive a complaint they're not even confident the person making the complaint is who they say they are.


Nowhere did I say that minors who lie get a ride. If I am not convinced you are 18 I am not letting you in my car.

I am not defending Uber/Lyft. It is just common sense that Uber/Lyft cannot have a representative at every pickup location, with every driver and pax.

A pax cannot leave a review unless they complete a trip.

Any other excuses?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> A pax cannot leave a review unless they complete a trip.


I've seen that idea disputed for Uber. I'm not sure if it's accurate.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I've seen that idea disputed for Uber. I'm not sure if it's accurate.


Idea? Log onto your pax account, schedule a ride and cancel it. See if you can rate.


----------



## UberIsverycaring (Dec 5, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> Actually yes, the police CAN force a civilian to provide identification. It's called reasonable suspicion. But that has nothing to do with this issue. As independent contractors, we are contracting with Uber or Lyft to provide a service. We also agreed to the terms of providing that service. Part of those terms is not transporting minors who are not accompanied by an adult.
> 
> Why would you proceed with caution? Who said anything about DEMANDING an ID?
> 
> ...


You mean there are moral police in uber.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> I am a not concerned with my accountability to Uber. I am concerned with the potential for criminal accusations or civil suits and their ramifications. You should be too.


See, I'm having a bit of trouble getting behind your particular brand a righteousness on this one. I too have ranted on here about pax. Children and infants without car seats. Pax for whom there is a direct and real danger to by way of extreme negligence on behalf of both parents AND drivers over $5 fares. Where-as what you're speaking to isn't even a blip on the same radar screen. There's no more inherent danger in driving a 15 year-old versus an 18 year-old....as if something magical happens upon that 18th birthday. It's just a TOS violation. Possibly a local statutory violation. But even still; It's not endangerment. One MIGHT argue there are inherent dangers for a 12 year-old girl getting into a car with a stranger, but that doesn't seem to be your talking point here. You seem to be concerned with whether another driver gets a ticket, an accusation, or the boot over this....And I'm all like "WGAF ?" As long as they're not putting some kid in actual physical danger ( no car seat, no child restraint system, even no seat-belt ), who cares ? They get caught, they get the tix or worse....
*and yes, I'm aware of the whole "well, if there's no accident then there was no real danger" argument. Doesn't seem to apply to this particular convo, imo


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

UberMensch3000 said:


> See, I'm having a bit of trouble getting behind your particular brand a righteousness on this one. I too have ranted on here about pax. Children and infants without car seats. Pax for whom there is a direct and real danger to by way of extreme negligence on behalf of both parents AND drivers over $5 fares. Where-as what you're speaking to isn't even a blip on the same radar screen. There's no more inherent danger in driving a 15 year-old versus an 18 year-old....as if something magical happens upon that 18th birthday. It's just a TOS violation. Possibly a local statutory violation. But even still; It's not endangerment. One MIGHT argue there are inherent dangers for a 12 year-old girl getting into a car with a stranger, but that doesn't seem to be your talking point here. You seem to be concerned with whether another driver gets a ticket, an accusation, or the boot over this....And I'm all like "WGAF ?" As long as they're not putting some kid in actual physical danger ( no car seat, no child restraint system, even no seat-belt ), who cares ? They get caught, they get the tix or worse....
> *and yes, I'm aware of the whole "well, if there's no accident then there was no real danger" argument. Doesn't seem to apply to this particular convo, imo


Whatever you gotta tell yourself to justify pocketing that five bucks.

I didn't say there was inherent danger. There are POTENTIAL civil and legal ramifications. Go ahead and pick up that twelve year old girl. Roll the dice. If you get in an accident and she is injured, her parents' lawyer will go over your agreement with Uber/Lyft with a fine tooth comb. By using the platform, you agreed not to pick up minors. She also agreed but she is a minor and not of age for legal consent. If she is having a bad day and doesn't like your attitude or the music you played, all she has to do is say you touched her inappropriately. Then you're done and the nightmare begins. Is all that worth five bucks? Not for me.


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> Whatever you gotta tell yourself to justify pocketing that five bucks.
> 
> I didn't say there was inherent danger. There are POTENTIAL civil and legal ramifications. Go ahead and pick up that twelve year old girl. Roll the dice. If you get in an accident and she is injured, her parents' lawyer will go over your agreement with Uber/Lyft with a fine tooth comb. By using the platform, you agreed not to pick up minors. She also agreed but she is a minor and not of age for legal consent. If she is having a bad day and doesn't like your attitude or the music you played, all she has to do is say you touched her inappropriately. Then you're done and the nightmare begins. Is all that worth five bucks? Not for me.


OK. There's a bit of a difference between our two theoreticals; My theoretical involves concern for the well-being of a child who is ultimately at the whim of his/her idiot parents and a fully negligent and legally culpable driver... YOUR theoretical involves being worried about some-such false claims, etc occurring to a fully willing adult participant ( the driver ). You also make the assumption that I actually drive underagers ( I don't ), and that I don't have dashcams ( I do ). There's a cxl button for a reason and I use it regularly


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

they need to just legalize it, it helps parents keep their kids from drunk driving etc, there is no law in the penal code that says its illegal, just the CPUC which is a sham, uber should allow trips for minors and force them to use x only


----------



## UberMensch3000 (Jun 10, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> they need to just legalize it, it helps parents keep their kids from drunk driving etc, there is no law in the penal code that says its illegal, just the CPUC which is a sham, uber should allow trips for minors and force them to use x only


There are jurisdictions where it is expressly forbidden in city/town statutes. Your job to know which


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm so sick of driving two or three miles to get somewhere ,and see a couple with a tiny child and no seat.
They are lazy ****ers plenty of churches and other sources for a free child seat.They don't wanna carry it so now its my problem!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

they need to bring back the old ping screen that shows the address so we can avoid high schools, lol now if you drive from 3-4 half your requests are high schools


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Tnasty said:


> I'm so sick of driving two or three miles to get somewhere ,and see a couple with a tiny child and no seat.
> They are lazy &%[email protected]!*ers plenty of churches and other sources for a free child seat.They don't wanna carry it so now its my problem!


Then you should carry a car seat.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Tnasty said:


> I'm so sick of driving two or three miles to get somewhere ,and see a couple with a tiny child and no seat.
> They are lazy &%[email protected]!*ers plenty of churches and other sources for a free child seat.They don't wanna carry it so now its my problem!


Maybe I should sell pax used seats.You want the ride buy the 20 buck seat.



Demon said:


> Then you should carry a car seat.


You carry one?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Tnasty said:


> Maybe I should sell pax used seats.You want the ride buy the 20 buck seat.
> 
> You carry one?


I'm not foolish enough to drive for Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

So your imput means something?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Tnasty said:


> So your imput means something?


I'm sorry you find common sense to be worth nothing.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

PickEmUp said:


> Why are you trolling a drivers forum?


I'm not.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

flyntflossy10 said:


> you should focus the blame on who it belongs to. do you know what Uber did with your complaint? They laughed at you and forgot it ever happened. Until the time they start banning accounts for this, if you look 18, i really don't care


They usually say they will not match you with the rider again, which solves the problem lol


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

brianboru said:


> I have taken a couple of trips with riders I suspected were under 18 but I did not feel comfortable asking for an ID. I reported to Uber via "issue with rider" and each time got back a response thanking me for reporting and being told that I could be deactivated for taking a minor but would not be deactivated if I reported the issue and Uber would contact the account holder. It looks like Uber is handling this.


If I think they are lying I 1* them


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

How do you know how old they are??


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> How do you know how old they are??


Just ask what year they were born, and not their age. Anything higher than year 2000, a hesitation (watch their body/face language), or a "uhhh," and you know they're lying or trying to calculate. Catch them by asking, "How old are you.." and as they are about to answer, quickly stop them, "Nevermind, what year were you born?" The quick deviation in question halts their brain to reprocess the new question.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> Good suggestion. I had one *last week* who said he was *18*. When I asked what year he was born he said *1998*. Math obviously wasn't his strongest subject. He admitted to being *16*.


You mean, 20.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> How do you know how old they are??


Not practical.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> If a Walmart employee can figure out how to check an ID, certainly you can? But hey, your risk to take willingly.


Uber and Lyft's policies are also in place to shield private information from the drivers, such as pax last names. Pax gonna complain if you start creeping on their ID's searching for info you're not supposed to know.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uber and Lyft's policies are also in place to shield private information from the drivers, such as pax last names. Pax gonna complain if you start creeping on their ID's searching for info you're not supposed to know.


It even says in TOS that ID might be checked.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

I agree. Plus lots of parents rely on rideshare to get kids to school. Come on. It’s safe

They gotta change their policy to 14. Done. Problem over. Until 9 year olds start ubering everywhere


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> I agree. Plus lots of parents rely on rideshare to get kids to school. Come on. It's safe
> 
> They gotta change their policy to 14. Done. Problem over. Until 9 year olds start ubering everywhere


That would require lots of state laws being changed&#8230; go for it.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> I agree. Plus lots of parents rely on rideshare to get kids to school. Come on. It's safe
> 
> They gotta change their policy to 14. Done. Problem over. Until 9 year olds start ubering everywhere


Absolutely not!!! Change in laws or not. Minors alone in a car is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> Uber says it is ok to check id


Sure! When pax complain and give 1 star, you wanna debate with uber automation about removing the rating? Not practical at all.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> It even says in TOS that ID might be checked.





PickEmUp said:


> Uber says it is ok to check id


That may be, but when the pax complains that "some creepy Uber driver" peered at their "sensitive" information (last names, home addresses), guess who Uber/Lyft is gonna side with?
Happy deactivation!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> That may be, but when the pax complains that "some creepy Uber driver" peered at their "sensitive" information (last names, home addresses), guess who Uber/Lyft is gonna side with?
> Happy deactivation!


If you need to check ID always right after the ride e-mail uber/Lyft ect explaining you felt they were lying about age and you had to check ID to make sure of legal age to take a ride. Cover cover cover yourself always. Uber/Lyft have a great history of going with the first one to contact them on a matter. 
My ratings are great and if they still feel vindicative even after I explain what the rules are and I need to check just in case; then it's just a rating. 
You can always get your rating back.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> If you need to check ID always right after the ride e-mail uber/Lyft ect explaining you felt they were lying about age and you had to check ID to make sure of legal age to take a ride. Cover cover cover yourself always. Uber/Lyft have a great history of going with the first one to contact them on a matter.
> My ratings are great and if they still feel vindicative even after I explain what the rules are and I need to check just in case; then it's just a rating.
> You can always get your rating back.


Not practical if you are in a big city. 1 star for taking too long and texting while driving. Not to mention safety flag.

I've accepted i take all the risk and uberlyft will throw me under the bus if i do. And throw me under the bus if i don't.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Not practical if you are in a big city. 1 star for taking too long and texting while driving. Not to mention safety flag. I've accepted i take all the risk and uberlyft will throw me under the bus if i do. And throw me under the bus if i don't.


&#8230;why would you be texting to be sure they're 18+? No need to check (if need be) until you get to the pax. 
If you don't want to check ID if you feel they're lying, just drive off.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> If you need to check ID always right after the ride e-mail uber/Lyft ect explaining you felt they were lying about age and you had to check ID to make sure of legal age to take a ride. Cover cover cover yourself always. Uber/Lyft have a great history of going with the first one to contact them on a matter.
> My ratings are great and if they still feel vindicative even after I explain what the rules are and I need to check just in case; then it's just a rating.
> You can always get your rating back.


Yea sure, yea right, spend all day yapping to Uber/Lyft support about this & that as much as you like.
You'll still be deactivated the minute the pax complains.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yea sure, yea right, spend all day yapping to Uber/Lyft support about this & that as much as you like.
> You'll still be deactivated the minute the pax complains.


Funny how they act like uber lyft so understanding, logical and rational or ethical. They will simply throw you under the bus in any given situation.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> That is a desperate reach to try and justify your agenda.


You're the one desperately reaching for their I.D. Why do you want to view their last name and address, are you going to stalk them? Is that your agenda? You're desperately reaching for more trouble by confronting some pax when it isn't worth the $5 ride you hope to earn. Just hit cancel and drive away if something doesn't look proper.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

IF it's plausible that they could be 18 (high school senior comes out, correct name given, looks about 18 to me), then I'll play the don't ask, don't tell game. If I can honestly answer, under oath, that I thought they were 18, and they didn't tell me anything to the contrary, then I can pass the burden back to Uber to keep anyone under 18 off their platform. 

If there was reasonable doubt though (they didn't look 18, name didn't match said parents ordered ride, mentioned they're a freshman, etc) then I'm going to ask for ID as the TOS states. If they don't have it, won't show it, or it shows they are under 18, I'll wait out my 5 minute timer and cancel (no legitimate pax showed up). There are far too many legal liabilities to be hauling around minors that I don't have the training, background check, or legal authorization to be hauling. Why are you going to risk everything on a min fare ride? That's just nuts.

Of course, while waiting for the 5 minutes to expire, I'm going to be typing up my report to Uber. My bases will certainly be covered.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> IF it's plausible that they could be 18 (high school senior comes out, correct name given, looks about 18 to me), then I'll play the don't ask, don't tell game. If I can honestly answer, under oath, that I thought they were 18, and they didn't tell me anything to the contrary, then I can pass the burden back to Uber to keep anyone under 18 off their platform.
> 
> If there was reasonable doubt though (they didn't look 18, name didn't match said parents ordered ride, mentioned they're a freshman, etc) then I'm going to ask for ID as the TOS states. If they don't have it, won't show it, or it shows they are under 18, I'll wait out my 5 minute timer and cancel (no legitimate pax showed up). There are far too many legal liabilities to be hauling around minors that I don't have the training, background check, or legal authorization to be hauling. Why are you going to risk everything on a min fare ride? That's just nuts.
> 
> Of course, while waiting for the 5 minutes to expire, I'm going to be typing up my report to Uber. My bases will certainly be covered.


Do you type it up in a separate app then just copy and paste into the uber form? Never thought of that.... smart. Would help waste the wait timer time and then shorter offline time while sending the email.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Do you type it up in a separate app then just copy and paste into the uber form? Never thought of that.... smart. Would help waste the wait timer time and then shorter offline time while sending the email.


I have a fairly convoluted setup in Evernote so I can keep track of everything I've sent in (in case they "lose" the ride info or something). Then cut and paste, yeah.

As Another Uber Driver has stated many times before, it's a sad situation (think he said something to the effect of "poor system setup") where you get paid more to NOT take a rider than you do to take one. If I could, I'd get nothing but underage pax, kids with no car seats, people who try to avoid surge by putting in a false address, and people who don't come outside for 5 minutes all day, every day (that would just about match my full time job pay actually).


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Pawtism said:


> As Another Uber Driver has stated many times before, it's a sad situation (think he said something to the effect of "poor system setup") where you get paid more to NOT take a rider than you do to take one. If I could, I'd get nothing but underage pax, kids with no car seats, people who try to avoid surge by putting in a false address, and people who don't come outside for 5 minutes all day, every day (that would just about match my full time job pay actually).


.............thus the "Shirlington Shuffle".....................................

..................and if you drive a hybrid, you burn no gasolene doing it (unless your high voltage batteries are almost drained), as all that you do is sit there....................................


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .............thus the "Shirlington Shuffle".....................................
> 
> ..................and if you drive a hybrid, you burn no gasolene doing it (unless your high voltage batteries are almost drained), as all that you do is sit there....................................


Guilty! 2016 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Pawtism said:


> 2016 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid.


.........................2014 Ford Fusion hybrid for TNC and 2015 for cab..............................


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Just to be clear, I won't do the one where I hide and hope they don't see me (as to me that's not so cool). I mean if they actually come out, I have no reason to punish them. But if they don't come out (or are underage, no car seat, are trying to avoid surge, etc), I have no problem charging 'em the fee.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

Almost all of my unaccompanied minor requests come during the morning commute. After making reasonable progress toward the passenger for 2 minutes, I send this text (with Texspand) if the pickup is in a residential area during those hours:

Welcome to the school zone! During hours that students are traveling to and from school, I check ID for all riders who look younger than 25. Unaccompanied riders under 18 are not permitted. If you are under 18, cancel the ride in the Uber app. ​


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Prius Mike said:


> Almost all of my unaccompanied minor requests come during the morning commute. After making reasonable progress toward the passenger for 2 minutes, I send this text (with Texspand) if the pickup is in a residential area during those hours:
> 
> Welcome to the school zone! During hours that students are traveling to and from school, I check ID for all riders who look younger than 25. Unaccompanied riders under 18 are not permitted. If you are under 18, cancel the ride in the Uber app.​


Yeah someone else made a post about something like that too. I like that idea, and might start using that myself.


----------

